# How do you time the engine ??



## James_538 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi
My other user is James_98 just to let you know.
I think that the timing is off on my Gravely 10a and i was wondering how do i time the engine ??
i know i have to do it with a timing lite and i have to look through the viewing hole on the engine but i dont know how to time it. I will try to post some pics

James

Thanks


----------



## James_538 (Jan 17, 2008)

you can see a video of the Gravely 10a on youtube
just type in Gravely 10a


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

James I will admit my ignorance of Kohlers since all my Gravelys either have the Gravely L engines or my rider has an Onan. If you check the service manual it walks you through two different techniques for timing your engine. Just follow it and you shouldn't have any problems. These engines are not real picky about how precise you are so if you miss by a little you still should be OK.

Here is the link

Gravely manuals

Let us know how it works for you.

Andy


----------

